# Big Wally's Plaster Magic



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone used this product? Thinking of using it on a repair I'm going to do at my parents house. Does anyone have any experience, good or bad?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The name says it all... Sorry, can't help you. Have never heard of the product.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is the manufacturer's site:
http://www.plastermagic.com

Here is a vid of it in action, courtesy of TOH:
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20210037,00.html


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Brother ..... that looks like a great fix.


----------

